# Memorial Day Bass Tournament!!!



## SaugerHunter91 (Dec 6, 2011)

Load the bass boats up and get ready! Bass tournament!!!

Memorial Day.. May 28th at Westville lake! Tournament starts at 7:00 AM with weigh in at 3:00 sharp! Price is $75.00 per team and prize payback is set at 80% Tournament sponsored by Runzo's Outdoor Sports. Westville lake is located halfway between Alliance and Salem right off route 62 in Columbiana county Launch ramp located at 382 Case road in Beloit.
Electric motors only and lake is easily accessible even by the largest of bass boats.


For more information Contact Runzos Outdoor Sports at (330) 537- 2137 or [email protected]


----------



## Twitch13 (Jun 13, 2009)

so you can put in bass boats? just cant use the outboard?


----------



## SaugerHunter91 (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeap. only when needed on launching and loading. I actually live here on the lake the tourneys are always a blast.. Last one Easter weekend and I believe around 17 pounds of fish took first in that one...


----------

